# convert swf to flv?



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Now before you jump on me...

I have searched Google and I found convert swf to FLA.

I need to convert swf to flv ?

Anyone know of a solution on the mac?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

if you have Flash you should be able to create a new flv file and import the swf file into it.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

There's this but, it's not cheap. $60 USD I believe.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks darkscot I'll try that...

Vexel, thats SWF to FLA..
I think I need flv...like youtube format basically right?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

lindmar said:


> thanks darkscot I'll try that...
> 
> Vexel, thats SWF to FLA..
> I think I need flv...like youtube format basically right?


Sorry, my bad. I wasn't paying attention again.  That seems to be happening quite a bit lately. :-(


----------



## mrandrey (Nov 19, 2009)

*You can do it the screen-capture way*

You can do it the screen-capture way: 

Convert SWF to FLV, MP4, AVI or other video formats using iShowU


----------



## fgemj (Dec 22, 2009)

for me, i'm using iWisoft swf to flv converter which works like a charm for me.


----------



## Soban (Apr 15, 2010)

I use the program Flash to Video Encoder, it's very simplt rool for me.


----------



## jenniferkimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

I tried freeware Handbrake to convert SWF to MP4 and MKV, it does not output FLV.
I'm now using this swf to flv converter.


----------

